# Locking a raft to the trailer



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Junk yard dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Couple of bike locks


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Long ass cable through bail hole, around frame, anchor to something solid on trailer.
Plus, attack lamas!!!!!


----------



## denachuck (Jan 12, 2012)

I like attack llamas. 

I've used a long (8'?) Brinks brand cable and padlock both from Walmart through the bail holes. Pretty cheap.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Great ideas with the cable threw bail holes. Gonna get it tomorrow. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

